# Nerite snail all alone?



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi all! I am thinking it is getting time to put my betta "to sleep". He is swelling up like a balloon and has been since October. I think it's fluid build up but I can't get it down. He still seems like he isn't fazed, swimming and such as normal but I know it's coming. He had a tank mate. A nerite snail. At this time, I don't think I want to get another betta just yet so the snail will have a 10 gallon to herself. Do I still need a filter running? I plan on leaving the heater in there but turned down to about 73. I don't have tall plants so I was thinking of lowering the water level to about 7 gallons. This shouldn't have any ill effect would it? Would she still have enough stuff to eat? I have snail food as well but she doesn't seem to go for it as she's always cleaning the tank.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

If you could post an image of your tank, and of course your Betta we might be able ot help with some treatments for him, and if worse comes to worse we would find it easier advising you about your snail.

My gut feeling about the snail, without knowing how many plants you have would be to keep the filter on, after all they are little poop machines.


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

I already had listed but no one had much advise besides Epsom salt bath.

I don't have a ton of plants but thinking now, she is a poop machine. I will leave it on.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Anne713 said:


> I already had listed but no one had much advise besides Epsom salt bath.
> 
> I don't have a ton of plants but thinking now, she is a poop machine. I will leave it on.



Good choice, besides, it also keeps the tank nicely cycled for when/if you choose to add any other fish or snails.


----------

